# Swans



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

So when do we find out if we draw a swan tag, think we may know this week or next?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> So when do we find out if we draw a swan tag, think we may know this week or next?


Next week is what I heard, but you will know before the duck opener!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

they will post results on the 19th. but i would imagine on the 16th you could probably check your draw history on the DWR website and see if they have updated it or not.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Or look and see if they have charged your credit card. :x


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

i no a guy that must had shot a pellycan insted of a swan cause it on his neck thing with all his calls; make sure you no what swans look like if you get a tag;


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Klark said:


> i no a guy that must had shot a pellycan insted of a swan cause it on his neck thing with all his calls; make sure you no what swans look like if you get a tag;


huh....? what....? do you even know what a swan looks like?


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Klark said:


> i no a guy that must had shot a pellycan insted of a swan cause it on his neck thing with all his calls; make sure you no what swans look like if you get a tag;


Do what? Set the bottle down, focus, and use both hands and say it again. Oh Yeah, what the heck is a Pellycan and what does a neck thang have to do with what you shoot? o-|| :O•-: :mrgreen:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Klark said:


> i no a guy that must had shot a pellycan insted of a swan cause it on his neck thing with all his calls; make sure you no what swans look like if you get a tag;


 Not sure if they band pelicans. :? True, hunters need to know what they are shooting at or they might end up with a mighty big snow goose.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Wait a minute.... People are taing a comment Klark made seriously???!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Wait a minute.... People are taing a comment Klark made seriously???!


It should be taken seriously. Most people have enough sense to know that they shouldn't shoot at a pelican but I did see someone take a shot at a Pelican once. :roll: Thank goodness he missed. There's a reason why they've started putting Pelican illustrations in the proc.

One more swan question: What is the earliest you have heard of swans being taken? I've heard that people get into a few early to mid-October but I usually don't start trying until about Halloween.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Greenhead_Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute.... People are taing a comment Klark made seriously???!
> ...


Clarq........Klark = -O|o-

Greenhead slayer you have to remember we get a bunch on new guys about this time each year


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Clarq said:


> One more swan question: What is the earliest you have heard of swans being taken? I've heard that people get into a few early to mid-October but I usually don't start trying until about Halloween.


i shot my first swan on the 16th (atleast thats what the dates on my pictures say) of october in 2003. i do remember it seemed like it was way early to be seeing swans.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > Greenhead_Slayer said:
> ...


Is that a glitch? I definitely didn't type that....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Clarq said:
> ...


Is that a glitch? I definitely didn't type that....[/quote:2ytbthyz]

yeah, my bad, I put my reply in the wrong place.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Greenhead_Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > .....................................................
> ...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have bonus points for swan and didn't put in for the draw this year. Good luck to those that did. I'm just not paying the ridiculous $25 fee.


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

I have seen swans the first weekend or two of the season the last two years, but didnt harvest until the last weekend the first go round, and then the first weekend in november last year. I do know of a couple that were harvested pre-halloween in the ogden bay area, possible fluke?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > Greenhead_Slayer said:
> ...


47 minutes seems to be a pretty exact number.... was it written down on a special piece of paper and handed to you by some kind soul wearing a badge, hip boots and a side arm?? o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Clarq said:
> ...


47 minutes seems to be a pretty exact number.... was it written down on a special piece of paper and handed to you by some kind soul wearing a badge, hip boots and a side arm?? o-||[/quote:v4xf4n6d]

Another lame attempt at humor on my part, sorry. I did turn in some guys that shot at some swans as they were walking out on 1A about 45 minutes early, in the dark, back in 2007.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

An aerial survey of the swans out in the marsh is taken once a week, weather permitting, during the hunt.

see: http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/swan/swansurvey.php

I use it as a guideline for planning my swan hunt.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

... sorry i have to say this ...

If any of you that are successful in the swan draw are planning on having it put on the wall... PLEASE PLEASE if you can, hold off as late in the season. Doing this WILL make a much better looking final product. 


good luck everybody!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have bonus points for swan and didn't put in for the draw this year. Good luck to those that did. I'm just not paying the ridiculous $25 fee.


I'm upset about the fee as well but it is still much cheaper than buying one online...


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't like the fee change either but I still put in for another one.

This one was shot 8:14 am 10/7/2006 (opening morning).

[attachment=0:1bcrgjwa]Lance swan 06.JPG[/attachment:1bcrgjwa]


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

that is impressive! youre the first one i know of to kill one on opening day!


----------

